Discuss – AMD stock just spiked up 6% anyone know why? - MobiusHorizons
======
josquindesprez
There are (extremely untrustworthy) rumors circulating around day traders'
Twitters of a potential takeover by Microsoft.

e.g.
[https://twitter.com/search?src=typd&q=amd%20msft](https://twitter.com/search?src=typd&q=amd%20msft)

------
mtgx
Probably this:

[https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20180307PD206.html](https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20180307PD206.html)

There have been a bunch of positive AMD stories lately, though.

------
MobiusHorizons
Found another news article about takeover rumors:
[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/why-did-amd-stock-
pop-1749058...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/why-did-amd-stock-
pop-174905878.html)

------
api
Maybe a big three cloud provider made a purchase? If AWS, Google, or Microsoft
Azure starts using AMD that's a big deal.

Could also be a big purchase from a big vertically integrated large scale IT
operation like Facebook, Twitter, etc.

~~~
WhiteOwlLion
AMD hasn't figured out how to optimize power usage on their CPUs nor GPUs, but
what choice do you have when Intel nor Nvidia are for sale?

------
AlexAmee
I have no idea but I'm already short.

~~~
quickthrower2
Isn't that just gambling, then?

~~~
AlexAmee
I could not find any indicators in their quarterly report. I didn't believe
that someone would buy AMD.

I did not just short sell it instantly but I waited for news, once I realised
that I was right, I shorted them and also made profit.

I believe in the company and I think that this stock will be much more worth
in a few years but those absurd gains were just panic buyers and once they
realised that they were wrong they started panic selling. Great week for me

~~~
quickthrower2
So "I have no idea" wasn't quite accurate - you did have an idea. Your
analysis showed the spike was panic buyers, and there was no indication of a
reason for the spike.

